# Apoquel - has anyone used it and have it stop working



## sophieanne

Hi everyone,

Sophie has been taking Apoquel for the last few months. In the beginning it was great...for the first time in forever my little 9 year old stopped scratching, it was great. We had her follow up blood test not long ago and the values all came back great.

However over the last month, the scratching has come back and she's ripping apart her foot and her side. I spoke to the vet who said to keep giving her the drug but to be aware that there could be an allergy that is really tough and not reacting to the drug..maybe test her.

I don't like that response. Although I still have her on the medication, I ask myself why. She hasn't stopped scratching for the past month and I know there is risk taking it.

Has anyone else who has used Apoquel experienced this. I just want to do what Is right by her.

Thanks for any info you can share.


----------



## jennretz

I'm still using it for Duke. What rationale does your vet offer for continuing to use it? Given potential side effects I would be hesitant to continuing to use it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ljilly28

What are the potential side effects? My girl Lush never had any allergies at all, but she developed a weird itchy spot over her eye. She had a punch biopsy, prednisone, and finally my vet said let's put her on Apoquel . I asked him what are the side effects, and he said none . However, when I researched it it seemed to suppress immune responses. I am following this thread with interest. It seems to work well for Lush, but even one misses dose and she is back to itching.


----------



## jennretz

There is some concern/link (not proven yet) to cancer. My vet said it's not a long term solution because of the unknown.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

Thanks Jenn and LJilly. 

Jenn - my vet seems to believe that the drug will start kicking in again or her biting wont be as bad as it could be. Right now that concerns me because she is almost back to where we were before she started..

It also concerns me because she just doesn't seem herself these days. I'm not sure what we're going to do right now, but temporarily pulling her off and then starting her again in a couple weeks is possible.

Ljilly..please do a web search of potential side effects. My vet openly told me about potential side effects such as if Sophie had a problem going on right now, eg., cancer or strange growths, these could get worse because of the inhibited immune response.

Jenn - another thing, I'm so glad Duke is doing better with the lump issue he had. Coincidentally Sophie has developed a lump on her upper left back and that's the next thing we have to deal with.

Goldens - you have to love them; cause they love us so much!


----------



## jennretz

Here's a link that talks about side effects....

http://petdermatologyclinic.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Apoquel-Update-Use-in-Practice-2015.pdf


ETA I hope she starts to feel better soon and I hope the lump is nothing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

Monday update. As Sophie continues to have her hot spots continue and now they're getting infected, I was told today to STOP giving her Apoquel.

As Apoquel suppresses the immune system, when she gets infections, her body can not fight them.

She will be off the drug starting tomorrow and hopefully we'll see her infections start to dry up in the next couple days. If not, she will go to the vet where they do a check up and put her on steroids. It was felt that her body will return to normal (and start fo fight the infection) when there is no Apoquel in her system which will be effective tomorrow.

As there are no long term use data available, I guess we're a watch and wait see what happens case I am a mess tonight ... I thought this was a miracle drug.

Will write with an update tomorrow night.


----------



## jennretz

Hang in there. I know how frustrating this can be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ljilly28

Glad for this thread- talked to my vet about neoplasms and decided to do blood test for regional allergies, and then give targeted injections instead.


----------



## Karen519

*Sophie*

Checking in on Sophie. Praying for her and you.


----------



## Ljilly28

sophieanne said:


> Monday update. As Sophie continues to have her hot spots continue and now they're getting infected, I was told today to STOP giving her Apoquel.
> 
> As Apoquel suppresses the immune system, when she gets infections, her body can not fight them.
> 
> She will be off the drug starting tomorrow and hopefully we'll see her infections start to dry up in the next couple days. If not, she will go to the vet where they do a check up and put her on steroids. It was felt that her body will return to normal (and start fo fight the infection) when there is no Apoquel in her system which will be effective tomorrow.
> 
> As there are no long term use data available, I guess we're a watch and wait see what happens case I am a mess tonight ... I thought this was a miracle drug.
> 
> Will write with an update tomorrow night.


Wow that is scary, and I hope she will clear up quickly. Does she have a fever?


----------



## mylissyk

I'm sorry Sophie is having problems, and I hope her hot spots clear up soon. But thank you for the information on Apoquel, Lilah is taking it for her skin allergies now. It has made a huge difference, so I hope it continues to give her relief.


----------



## sophieanne

Thank you everyone for your notes of concern.

First of all Sophie does NOT have a fever/temperature. It's been a rough day because she still wants to bite where the hot spots came back but since this is the first day off Apoquel we know we all have to be patient. We've shaved fur around the hot spots and applied Genta Spray (supplied by the vet). To help her through this day we've just employed a Cone, which of course all dogs hate. We keep hugging her and saying it'll be all right I have to work tomorrow and then I'm home for 4 days..i think that will be helpful.

I'm hopeful we'll start to see some sign of healing tomorrow.

I hope everyone has a good golden night!


----------



## Ljilly28

Douxo Mousse seems to work pretty well


----------



## sophieanne

Here it is 3 AM - I'm wide awake doing research and Sophie is sound asleep .
Yesterday I had to work all day (came home for our daily lunch walk) and she was doing fine. She had the cone on so she couldn't bite so when we came home we took it off. Immediately started to bite. Cone back on. Then I went to the cupboard and found REGULAR Claritin and gave her 1 (24 hour pill). Waited an hour and took the cone of. She hasn't been scratching or fussing (silence is golden) since. The good news in the infection in her foot from biting/licking is almost fully gone. Her hot spots are all healing and her ears are looking good.. It's now two days off Apoquel so I'm hoping the upward trend continues. I'm now off for 4 days and I think that's going to help in her continued healing process. She is her loveable self and I'm relieved we figured out what was going on. Right now it's one day at a time during the healing process. Have a good Friday everyone!


----------



## jennretz

I found Claritin helps. Duke gets one pill in the am and one in the pm. Fingers crossed that Sophie continues to improve. Have you explored allergy drops yet?

ETA it's important to use regular Claritin and NOT Claritin D.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ljilly28

Good tip on the claritin.


----------



## Sally's Mom

My colleagues and I find Claritin/loratidine very useful with itchy dogs....


----------



## Ljilly28

Sally's Mom said:


> My colleagues and I find Claritin/loratidine very useful with itchy dogs....


What do you think about Apoquel? I trust your opinion.


----------



## Makomom

We just put Max on apoquel....he has been on it for 2 weeks and he has stopped biting, chewing and licking his leg. It was an open wound which we had biopsied and found it was a lick granular and it was infected. I am hoping apoquel continues to stop his itching and hot spots. I am aware of the side effects but Max is 12 and if I can make him more comfortable in his senior years it is worth it.....believe me if I start to see anything different about him he will be taken right to the vet!!!!


----------



## sophieanne

Happy Friday.

Jenn..I capitalized he word REGULAR when I referred to using Claritin...I did my reading on the dangers of Claritin D. I haven't explored allergy drugs yet, but that's next once we get through a week of back to normal without Apoquel. This was the first time we used Claritin (normally had used Benadryl).so I'm going to continue with it and see if continues helping her.

Everyone, I think when Apoquel works it's great. It's like most medications, for some it works for some it doesn't. In our case it was good till she got an infection after a hot spot came back. Makomom I totally agree with what you're thinking is and I hope it works well and keeps working.I understand wanting your baby to be comfortabke and itch free 

Well time for our second morning walk. Have a great day/weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom

We have found Apoquel seems to work best twice daily, but when on maintenance at once daily, not as good. That is where using something like Claritin on the other end helps...


----------



## jennretz

sophieanne said:


> Happy Friday.
> 
> Jenn..I capitalized he word REGULAR when I referred to using Claritin...I did my reading on the dangers of Claritin D.
> 
> Yes, I see you did. I was clarifying on my post in the event people jump into a thread and don't read back.
> 
> How's Sophie doing today?


----------



## sophieanne

*Still having problems after stopping Apoquel*

Unfortunately Sophie is still going after those hot spots even though the vet has given us genta spray to stop the itching and we've shaved the area around the spots. This Is tiring.but I won't give up.

Called a dermatologist today who said we need to try and rule out food allergies. I was going to try Blue but got nervous with all the negative info I read about it. What do the owners of dogs with allergies feed their dogs? I'm continuing looking for answers. Thanks very much.

Jenn - sorry, I knew you meant that Claritin D reference for others.i'm just a little edgy these days and dont' always think before I respond. I appreciate all your notes and help.


----------



## jennretz

We do Royal Canin Hydrolyzed Protein for Duke. We also used the genta spray. Where is the hot spot located? Sometimes we used tshirts instead of cone but depends on where its located... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ljilly28

sophieanne said:


> Unfortunately Sophie is still going after those hot spots even though the vet has given us genta spray to stop the itching and we've shaved the area around the spots. This Is tiring.but I won't give up.
> 
> Called a dermatologist today who said we need to try and rule out food allergies. I was going to try Blue but got nervous with all the negative info I read about it. What do the owners of dogs with allergies feed their dogs? I'm continuing looking for answers. Thanks very much.
> 
> Jenn - sorry, I knew you meant that Claritin D reference for others.i'm just a little edgy these days and dont' always think before I respond. I appreciate all your notes and help.


After reading this thread and researching, I did a regional allergy blood test for Lush and changed her food to Kangaroo and red lentils for a novel protein. I am thankful for the thread bc my vet stated Apoquel had no side effects! A long time ago I gave Tally a year of allergy injections, which worked great, so I plan to do this now for Lush. She had one particular spot over her eye though and not all body.


----------



## sophieanne

Hi Lijilly...I look forward to hearing how things progress on the new diet.

Hi Jenn - she has 2 hot spots on her foot and one on her thigh. I would love to use a t-shirt but I don't think it's going to help the foot. Had a restless night, just want to figure out something to help her.


----------



## Karen519

*Sophieanne*

Sophieanne: Have no knowledge about apoquel, but are you sure that Sophie doesn't have fleas, mites? Trying to think out of the box!! I would use a cone, too, sometimes that is the only way to keep them from biting themselves!


----------



## sophieanne

Karen519 said:


> Sophieanne: Have no knowledge about apoquel, but are you sure that Sophie doesn't have fleas, mites?
> 
> Thanks Karen...as a mattter of fact I'm wondering that same thing. We've looked both of them over but haven't seen anything. Having said that I also know if ia dog has a flee allergy, one bite can cause grief...So off to the vet I went this morning and got some good flea protection for both Comet and Sophie. Crossing my fingers it helps. And unfortunately until we figure ths out it's the cone when we're out.
> 
> What food do you feed your dogs Karen? (My newest survey question)


----------



## mjbaker84

Our 11 year old golden was 9 when he started on it from his foster in okahoma.

We rescued him at 9 and he is 11 now. After we got him nobody could get apoquel until around december of 2015. By the end of january into February he was having issues.

Heavy hair loss, lameness, laziness, etc etc.

Red and white blood cell counts were really low.

We took him off of it and had him re-tested about 2 weeks after and all his blood counts came back normal. Hair is growing back, not nearly as lazy.

It seems to work for some dogs and not for others.


----------



## sophieanne

Hi mjbaker84 and thanks for your note...

I really appreciate reading your note. I'm sorry Apoquel didn't work for your dog (or mine) but I'm glad we weren't an isolated case.

She's on medications to clear up the infetions that developed when it stopped working and we are progressing each day.


----------



## mjbaker84

sophieanne said:


> Hi mjbaker84 and thanks for your note...
> 
> I really appreciate reading your note. I'm sorry Apoquel didn't work for your dog (or mine) but I'm glad we weren't an isolated case.
> 
> She's on medications to clear up the infetions that developed when it stopped working and we are progressing each day.



that is good to hear!

our vet had us switch him back to prednisone. She also stated that Prednisone has its side effects, but would offer him a much better quality of life in the future.

My dad's golden was on it as well before he died ( cancer, prior to prednisone) and obviously the heavy water drinking and more urination.


----------



## jennretz

Sophieanne, have you heard much about apoquel causing lumps. Duke just had his lump/tumor removed a month ago and he has another one already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

jennretz said:


> Sophieanne, have you heard much about apoquel causing lumps.
> 
> Hi Jenn - I have heard that if your dog has any underlying health issues, the Apoquel has the ability to make the problem grow/appear faster. After I had read about Duke's lump near his spine, it got me concerned about the lump that Sophie had reently developed in the same area. We have not dealt with it yet as we're dealing with the clean up of the infected hotspots. She has been on medication for 6 days now and is doing well. Anticiotics and pred.
> 
> I'm not a vet but what I've read and understood, Apoquel has a good chance of causing lumps - good and/or bad.
> 
> Unfortunately my vet won't commit to any of the negative concerns I have about Apoquel. The reality is it's too new to know the long term effects..and the second reality is, anything over 3/4 months is considered long term use.
> 
> Where is Duke's new spot?? Is it small? I hope it's nothing.
> 
> I hope you're doing well...I haven't seen you online for few days and I was worried about you. I'm glad you're back.


----------



## jennretz

I'm thinking of taking him off it. I'll call the dermatologist tomorrow to discuss the newest lump. It's small, on his back and hear his spine again.


----------



## sophieanne

Hi Jenn,
Good luck...i'll be interested in what the dermatologist has to say.


----------



## sophieanne

mjbaker84 said:


> that is good to hear!
> 
> our vet had us switch him back to prednisone. She also stated that Prednisone has its side effects, but would offer him a much better quality of life in the future.
> 
> So you dog is on Pred all the time?? Interesting. I had one of my previous goldens on Pred when she had cancer; it helped her eat and kept her mood more lively. How much pred is you dog taking? Does your vet suggest doing this long term?
> 
> How Is your dog doing?


----------



## mjbaker84

sophieanne said:


> mjbaker84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is good to hear!
> 
> our vet had us switch him back to prednisone. She also stated that Prednisone has its side effects, but would offer him a much better quality of life in the future.
> 
> So you dog is on Pred all the time?? Interesting. I had one of my previous goldens on Pred when she had cancer; it helped her eat and kept her mood more lively. How much pred is you dog taking? Does your vet suggest doing this long term?
> 
> How Is your dog doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my dad had a golden that was fighting cancer and before that was on pred all the time to help him ( he was young when he died, around 4).
> 
> My golden Jake, we got him when he was 9 years old and he is now 11 years and 3 months old.
> 
> When we stopped apoquel we gave him about 3-4 days of nothing to get it all out of him before the pred started.
> 
> He started with more than a few a day to start up and now gets I believe 3 every other day with his breakfast.
> 
> each is 5mg per pill, so 15 mg every other day.
Click to expand...


----------



## sophieanne

Jenn,

I have to ask. Did you get to talk to Duke's dermatolgist about his bump? I'm really curious what the experts are saying (if anything) about Apoquel.


----------



## jennretz

Not yet. Someone quit at work unexpectedly and it's been too crazy to call...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Sophieanne, I sent a note yesterday to Duke's dermatologist. She consulted with Duke's primary vet (the one who's done his surgeries). They recommend taking him off the Apoquel as there is a link between bumps and Apoquel. She did have a couple of alternative recommendations (outlined below from her email to me) if Duke's itchiness returns and the allergy drops aren't controlling it enough.

There is a new injection - canine atopic dermatitis immunotherapeutic (CADI) that works differently than Apoquel. This injection is a monoclonal antibody that binds to molecules that cause itch in dogs. This injection is under conditional license (not fully licensed) and is being provided to dermatologists while it undergoes the final licensing procedure. To date, side effects of the injection are uncommon, but include mild lethargy, vomiting or diarrhea. Skin tumors have not been seen in association with this medication. 

Another alternative to Apoquel is Atopica, this medication takes longer to provide anti-itch benefit (up to 2 weeks in some dogs), and can sometimes cause stomach upset. This medication suppresses the immune response more than Apoquel and CADI, but is generally well-tolerated. It tends to be expensive in larger breed patients.

I wanted to include this information to your thread as others are asking questions about Apoquel as well. I hope you don't mind...


----------



## sophieanne

Hi Jenn,

Do I mind??? I'm extremely happy that you have provided the information about what the dermatoligist said and potential alternatives.
I guess "it's too good to be true" does apply in this case
Thank you so much for your note. It's interesting that both our dogs started taking Apoquel not too far apart and then got lumps around the same time.
This site is sooo important.


----------



## artbuc

Good info here, seems objective and technically sound:

Should I Giving My Dog Apoquel To Stop Its Itching And Scratching ?


----------



## jennretz

Duke has been off Apoquel since Monday and now is itching non-stop. I've sent a follow up note to the dermatologist office to discuss switching to CADI that I referenced in an earlier post. My conclusion so far is that only the Apoquel was managing his symptoms. I don't think the allergy drops are working for him :-( 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vrmueller

Ruby was put on Apoquel last May after being on Temaril P for years. We gave it a go for 3 weeks with no positive outcome. She went back on the Temaril P. I have also noticed multiple lumps, fatty tumors popping up all over. One was aspirated under her arm and confirmed a fatty tumor. I have seen a big change in her activity level within the last 8 months. She'll be 9 in Sept and really had never had any lumps prior to last year.


----------



## jennretz

Duke is back on Apoquel. I spoke to dermatologist office. The CADI can only be administered by the dermatologist during the week since it is a trial drug. The shot is monthly and I can't make the logistics work. We have a recheck in July and will revisit options then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenGOO

*Consider Fighting Itchy Enviro Allergies Naturally.*

.
While the Success of Apoquel has been heralded as a Miracle for Frustrated Pet Parents with Itchy Canine Fiends …

As reflected in this Thread, the Jury is still out as to Apoquel’ s both Short & Long Term Results.

Aside from discussions specific to / about Apoquel, it is important to remember a few points …

[] that Allergy to Enviro Pollens / Dust Mites / Molds reflects a Mis-Wiring in the Animal’s Immune System. 

[] that Pharma only Fools the Body into believing that there is No Problem i.e. Masks Symptoms.

[] that Pharma does nothing to Address / Treat / Mitigate the Disease itself, but rather leaves the cumulative / progression of Allergy Disease “Intact” to only re-emerge once the Pharma wears off.

[] that Pharma achieves their Itch Suppression by Suppressing the Animal’s Entire Immune System, leaving the Animal vulnerable to Secondary Health Issues i.e. Infection. Which is treated by Antibiotics, which Do Kill the Bad Bugs.. but also Kill the Good Bugs in the Gut-Biome that are critical to daily Food Breakdown / Absorp … which leave the Animal’s Gut-Biome vulnerable to Opportunistic / Bad Bugs .. which then establish Bad Bug GUT Dominance .. which compromise Food & Immune Health .. which will Stay Bad Bug Dominated until the host is No More .. or they are Kicked Out. 

[] that Allergy Mis-Wiring can only be Addressed from the Inside > Out …


[] that the Best / Proven Strategy to Help an Itchy Enviro Allergy Dog is to Expose the Animal’s Immune System to "What the Animal is Allergic To" .. in Small / Frequent amounts .. such that heightened “Internal” Immune Tolerance to major Enviro TroubleMakers can be established, with the Doggy GOO Goal, that over Time, “External” Itchy Allergy Systems are No Longer Triggered.

It is Important to remember that the Goal of Pharma is to offer Short Term “Control / Management / Relief” of Allergy Symptoms, until a Long Term Solution can become established. After which, it can slowly be weaned down / off.


----------



## StephenGOO

Reference > Claritin and gave her 1 (24 hour pill). Waited an hour and took the cone of. She hasn't been scratching or fussing (silence is golden) since. 

Claritin Relief = Confirms Enviro Allergy


----------



## jennretz

vrmueller said:


> Ruby was put on Apoquel last May after being on Temaril P for years. We gave it a go for 3 weeks with no positive outcome. She went back on the Temaril P. I have also noticed multiple lumps, fatty tumors popping up all over. One was aspirated under her arm and confirmed a fatty tumor. I have seen a big change in her activity level within the last 8 months. She'll be 9 in Sept and really had never had any lumps prior to last year.


Somehow I missed this in the original thread. How is Ruby doing? I'm hoping the lumps ended up being benign.


----------



## Ljilly28

Lush is suddenly itching her eye again despite the Apoquel. It did work like a miracle, but has now stopped dead on working. I am so frustrated and sad- she has had punch biopsies, pred, termeril P, mange, mites, mold, fungus , mast cell cancer. . .everything is negative, but she never gets better. She never had any itching as a young dog, but she had bizarre allergies to things. Now she has a spot over her eye that just wont heal without Apoquel. I am bummed out to see her scratch even with it. I dont know what to do and nether do any of the doctors.


----------



## jennretz

Ljilly28 said:


> Lush is suddenly itching her eye again despite the Apoquel. It did work like a miracle, but has now stopped dead on working. I am so frustrated and sad- she has had punch biopsies, pred, termeril P, mange, mites, mold, fungus , mast cell cancer. . .everything is negative, but she never gets better. She never had any itching as a young dog, but she had bizarre allergies to things. Now she has a spot over her eye that just wont heal without Apoquel. I am bummed out to see her scratch even with it. I dont know what to do and nether do any of the doctors.


Have you tried Clariton in addition? I can't remember if you've tested for environmental allergies (not the blood test, but the skin test) and food trials? Sometimes it feels like you're chasing an answer and you can only change one thing at a time or you don't really know what helping or not helping....just know it's been a 4 year journey with Duke and basically determined he's allergic to almost everything. Even on Apoquel + Clariton, he will occasionally start licking himself non-stop and I can tell he's itching. But it's worse if he's off them.


----------



## Maisy Mae

I'm so glad I found this sight. My 1 1/2 year old golden has been on apoquel for a few months now and suddenly it has stopped working. I'm going to the store now to try adding some Claritin and hope for the best. If no relief by the end of the week I will be at the vet to discuss our next option. As a golden momma this is so frustrating..


----------



## jennretz

Maisy Mae said:


> I'm so glad I found this sight. My 1 1/2 year old golden has been on apoquel for a few months now and suddenly it has stopped working. I'm going to the store now to try adding some Claritin and hope for the best. If no relief by the end of the week I will be at the vet to discuss our next option. As a golden momma this is so frustrating..


Welcome to the forum. Are you working with a dermatologist or your normal vet? There are other options besides Apoquel that have come out. I hope you find relief for your pup.


----------



## Cindi

sophieanne said:


> Monday update. As Sophie continues to have her hot spots continue and now they're getting infected, I was told today to STOP giving her Apoquel.
> 
> As Apoquel suppresses the immune system, when she gets infections, her body can not fight them.
> 
> She will be off the drug starting tomorrow and hopefully we'll see her infections start to dry up in the next couple days. If not, she will go to the vet where they do a check up and put her on steroids. It was felt that her body will return to normal (and start fo fight the infection) when there is no Apoquel in her system which will be effective tomorrow.
> 
> As there are no long term use data available, I guess we're a watch and wait see what happens case I am a mess tonight ... I thought this was a miracle drug.
> 
> Will write with an update tomorrow night.


How is your dog now? What did you do? I have the same problem. Thanks


----------



## sophieanne

In response to Cindi's question...since I took Sophie off Apoquel she is doing great. The horrible hot spots and biting have all stopped (its been a while since my post when this Apoquel started working). My vet has been surprised and so have I. I give her monthly flee medicine (Activyl) and she's doing great *touch wood*. My vet there is a new product on the market that is better than Apoquel but I am happy with how things are now and don't have the need to try anything different.

Cindi - I'm sorry you're dog is having the problems and that your vet can help you find something that works or can help.


----------



## Maisy Mae

I am working with my vet. He thinks because we have had such a warm winter, she is allergic to fleas and is getting bit when she is outside playing even though we haven't found any on her. He suggested doubling up her flea medication; topical on the first of the month and oral on the 15th. Hopefully this works and we can stop the apoquel it's just been a difficult year in N.J. to attempt to rule out seasonal issues by simple rule out. Our next mission is to find a good lawn spread that is safe for her but will kill off the fleas. This is our first month but the scratching/itching does seem to have decreased


----------



## BethVezzosi

We seem to be having the same problem with our GS. He was doing great at first on the Apoquel, but now it seems to be wearing off, as his symptoms have come back. 

We’re going to try giving him half doses twice a day, but I don’t think that is going to work either. 

Has anyone found a good alternative when Apoquel fails?



sophieanne said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sophie has been taking Apoquel for the last few months. In the beginning it was great...for the first time in forever my little 9 year old stopped scratching, it was great. We had her follow up blood test not long ago and the values all came back great.
> 
> However over the last month, the scratching has come back and she's ripping apart her foot and her side. I spoke to the vet who said to keep giving her the drug but to be aware that there could be an allergy that is really tough and not reacting to the drug..maybe test her.
> 
> I don't like that response. Although I still have her on the medication, I ask myself why. She hasn't stopped scratching for the past month and I know there is risk taking it.
> 
> Has anyone else who has used Apoquel experienced this. I just want to do what Is right by her.
> 
> Thanks for any info you can share.


----------



## Henry's Mum

sophieanne said:


> Monday update. As Sophie continues to have her hot spots continue and now they're getting infected, I was told today to STOP giving her Apoquel.
> 
> As Apoquel suppresses the immune system, when she gets infections, her body can not fight them.
> 
> She will be off the drug starting tomorrow and hopefully we'll see her infections start to dry up in the next couple days. If not, she will go to the vet where they do a check up and put her on steroids. It was felt that her body will return to normal (and start fo fight the infection) when there is no Apoquel in her system which will be effective tomorrow.
> 
> As there are no long term use data available, I guess we're a watch and wait see what happens case I am a mess tonight ... I thought this was a miracle drug.
> 
> Will write with an update tomorrow night.


 It is a miracle at first. We had been dealing with an itchy neck for a couple of years and had gone through anti allergy injections, creams, sprays, tablets, shampoos, antibiotics etc. A new vet suggested Apoquel and a diet change to fish and potatoes. No itching!!! Skin cleared up completely, looked wonderful. Then after about 3 weeks he became very lethargic (this is listed as a side effect). Didn't want to get up, eat or go out, so I stopped immediately. It seemed to stay in his system as even though his energy returned, he didn't scratch for 2 weeks. Gradually he started to scratch again and I found that giving him 1/2 tablet every 3 or 4 days was just enough to ward off the itching. Then I noticed a lump on his toe which was xrayed and 2 vets both said remove the toe as quickly as possible, they predict osteosarcoma. And immediately stop the Apoquel as it is an immune suppressant. If it contributed to the tumour we will never know. We are still waiting to hear if it was malignant. If it did contribute it was very fast as this was after just 2 months of taking Apoquel.


----------



## Mwalton0415

sophieanne said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sophie has been taking Apoquel for the last few months. In the beginning it was great...for the first time in forever my little 9 year old stopped scratching, it was great. We had her follow up blood test not long ago and the values all came back great.
> 
> However over the last month, the scratching has come back and she's ripping apart her foot and her side. I spoke to the vet who said to keep giving her the drug but to be aware that there could be an allergy that is really tough and not reacting to the drug..maybe test her.
> 
> I don't like that response. Although I still have her on the medication, I ask myself why. She hasn't stopped scratching for the past month and I know there is risk taking it.
> 
> Has anyone else who has used Apoquel experienced this. I just want to do what Is right by her.
> 
> Thanks for any info you can share.


I am having the same problem with Sadie. She has had skin problems since I rescued her four years ago. She is on apoquel, but it sure doesn't seem to be working. This is her second time on it. I quite the apoquel and started getting the cytopoint shot. It really didn't help either. I am at my wit's end. I feel so bad for Sadie, I just don't know what else to do at this point.


----------



## GoldenDude

Mwalton0415 said:


> I am having the same problem with Sadie. She has had skin problems since I rescued her four years ago. She is on apoquel, but it sure doesn't seem to be working. This is her second time on it. I quite the apoquel and started getting the cytopoint shot. It really didn't help either. I am at my wit's end. I feel so bad for Sadie, I just don't know what else to do at this point.


My Clumber has allergies. We're working with a veterinary dermatologist at a vet school. Apoquel and cytopoint did nothing. We're now on allergy shots and atopica, but still require periodic rounds of steroid treatment.


----------



## Lulie

sophieanne said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sophie has been taking Apoquel for the last few months. In the beginning it was great...for the first time in forever my little 9 year old stopped scratching, it was great. We had her follow up blood test not long ago and the values all came back great.
> 
> However over the last month, the scratching has come back and she's ripping apart her foot and her side. I spoke to the vet who said to keep giving her the drug but to be aware that there could be an allergy that is really tough and not reacting to the drug..maybe test her.
> 
> I don't like that response. Although I still have her on the medication, I ask myself why. She hasn't stopped scratching for the past month and I know there is risk taking it.
> 
> Has anyone else who has used Apoquel experienced this. I just want to do what Is right by her.
> 
> Thanks for any info you can share.


----------

